# Our cabin



## FanMan (Oct 5, 2012)

Some pictures of our cabin in upstate NY as requested in another thread, but I didn't want to hijack that thread. I grew up here, not in this cabin but nearby. The cabin was a mess when we got it, the wood stove installation was frightening, lots of water damage from the leaking roof, I pretty much guttedthe interior and rebuilt it, adding on a small addition for the master bedroom. I'm responsible for maintaining the place even though we don't actually own it, it's a weird sort of co-op deal. The basic structure and main cabin roof fortunately were sound; it's all native American Chestnut (built late 1920s).

Living room, with 1970s "Early Times" wood stove:






The master bedroom, including the 1920s "Daisy" coal stove:




Front porch:



And the big snow two years ago:


----------



## Buc White (Oct 5, 2012)

nice place.  Love all the wood walls and exposed ceiling.  My fiance hates wood walls so i ripped the sheetrock out of the basement and made it my own.  After I put the pellet stove down there she though I was going to move in. She said, "your getting really comfortable down there."

anyways, love the cabin


----------



## ScotO (Oct 5, 2012)

Gorgeous!  Nothing like a cabin in the woods.  That would be a very cozy place to be during a blizzard or big snowstorm.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh wow!


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 5, 2012)

That sure is beautiful!


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Oct 5, 2012)

It would be very hard for me to leave....  Nice place...


----------



## WellSeasoned (Oct 5, 2012)

There ain't nothing better than being in a cabin on a snowy day with the stove going. Life is good.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 5, 2012)

agree with the responses, you can't go wrong in a place like that.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks nice and also looks comfy. Congratulations to you.


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 5, 2012)

Beautiful. I have always dreamed of a place like that.  A good friend had a cabin like that where we used to deer hunt......I never wanted to go home when I was there.


----------



## FanMan (Oct 5, 2012)

Buc White said:


> nice place. Love all the wood walls and exposed ceiling. My fiance hates wood walls so i ripped the sheetrock out of the basement and made it my own. After I put the pellet stove down there she though I was going to move in. She said, "your getting really comfortable down there."
> 
> anyways, love the cabin


 
Yeah, that's a problem... all the nearby cabins are built on the same pattern and during I guess the 1950s-1970s before natural was "in" again lots of people thought the old cabins were too "dark" (and they are, without a skylight or lots of electric lights) so many of them are painted bright colors over that beautiful chestnut... and you can't fix that, a real shame.  I was lucky to get one with original structure and roof, at least, though I did have to scrape a few of the posts in the living room.



tfdchief said:


> Beautiful. I have always dreamed of a place like that. A good friend had a cabin like that where we used to deer hunt......I never wanted to go home when I was there.


 
My wife never wants to go home either... she's still there... but I gotta turn off the water and drain the pipes next weekend so I guess she'll come home then... 

The other cool thing about it is that about 80% of my neighbors (there are about 60 cabins in the area) are the kids I grew up with... when my roof need reshingling I had about 20 friends up there doing it.  Of course I've been up working on a few of _their_ roofs too over the past few years too...


----------



## JOHN BOY (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow thats really cool, nothing like being out in the sticks, wood stove a cranking. Hot cup of coffee ,bacon and eggs. or maybe um, sausage gravey and biscuits.


----------



## Buc White (Oct 5, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Gorgeous! Nothing like a cabin in the woods. That would be a very cozy place to be during a blizzard or big snowstorm.


 
.....with the fridge filled with your favorite adult beverage, good food, and a box of cigars.


----------



## rideau (Oct 6, 2012)

FanMan said:


> Yeah, that's a problem... all the nearby cabins are built on the same pattern and during I guess the 1950s-1970s before natural was "in" again lots of people thought the old cabins were too "dark" (and they are, without a skylight or lots of electric lights) so many of them are painted bright colors over that beautiful chestnut... and you can't fix that, a real shame. I was lucky to get one with original structure and roof, at least, though I did have to scrape a few of the posts in the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wonderful way to live.  Thanks for posting the pictures.  I'm really glad to know there are still some chestnut structures around, and that you are caring for yours.  You've done a geat job.  Impresive..


----------



## osagebow (Oct 7, 2012)

Fantastic - You did an excellent job on 'er. Love that old 70's stove. The deerskin rug really ties the room together!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 8, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## FanMan (Oct 8, 2012)

osagebow said:


> Fantastic - You did an excellent job on 'er. Love that old 70's stove. The deerskin rug really ties the room together!


 
Thanks... I'm not one for head mounts, not a trophy hunter, but the skin (from the second deer I ever shot, my second season hunting some 20 years ago) just seemed _right_ on that wall.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Oct 12, 2012)

Read your post on the other thread and it sounded so familiar I had to pop over to this one.  Except...we're not done yet and we do live here, lol.  Nice place!


----------

